# no more dope



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

hi im 17 and have managed to already messup my life.
i went to a friends house to smoke some weed, now usually the smoke is white but this stuff was brown! i had 3 well packed cones and i was gone then suddenly i went into a laughing fit (perfectly natural) but then the dp set in... i couldnt control myself the whole world went 2D, i began screaming "oh god wats happening!" neighbours came to their windows and stared at me, so my friend dragged me inside and put me down on his bed, my heart was racing, i was shaking and breathing realy fast until the dp wore off.

3 nights later i woke up in the middle of the night and had a panic attack (heart pounding and realy fast breathing). ever since ive had pains in my arms and muscle spazims all over my body.

its been about 2-3 months now and the dp was at its worst for the first month but it is gradually getting better as im seeing a therapist and it feels great to get everything off my chest (but i haven't told him about smoking weed out of fear of my parents finding out), im also taking a herbal remedy called ST. Jons wort thats ment to help me sleep (it worked for the first few days now im not so sure).

ive had a terrifying dream where i was at a party with friends we were all extremely drunk and colapsed over eachother in a drunken laughing heap, when suddenly dp set in, my vision went cloudy and i began to scream, then i woke up :roll:

I find it extremely hard to sleep at night, i normally go to bed at 2:30AM because im scared of my dreams. sometimes at night i hear noises in my head that repeat over and over, sort of noises from video games e.g gun shots. sometimes i feel burning in the front of my brain, and in the morning i always wakeup with my right arm numb except for 2 fingers. i have recently found out that PCP is often laced with weexd and is a major causer of dp, so thats one reason how i figured i may have it

boy that feels kinda good to tell, any words of support and advice are welcome, and i pray for everyone who suffers this crap. (please excuse any spelling and if this doesn't make sense sorry im actually feeling tired now!)


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

I know exactly what you are going through...hey im only 18 and i thought i messed up my whole life too. For me it began in sept/oct and i have improved significantly each month. this has made me have a total hatred for weed.....i guess it is our minds that suck because a majority of people who smoke will never encounter anything like this regardless if they have a panic attack or not. This whole thing has pissed me off thoroughly becuase i am not even a pot head. sophomore year I smoked almost every weekend for a few months but within the last two years i have probably smoked only 3-4 times if that. very aggrivating. but hey we will get better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm 20, and my life is in shambles. Anyhoo, sounds like you smoked some hash there brother. LSD + wetweed was my death sentence.

Haha, i made it farther than you guys before i cracked.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

well i just come back from a good ol holiday (bruised my eardrum while diving at barrier reef) and i feel sooo much better! i know exactly how u feel lyssy im not exactly a stoner ether that was probably my 4th or 5th go at it and never again will i touch the stuff. only after this experience did i also find the my grandmother used to suffer from schizfremia (i tried). my brother has been smoking the stuff for bout 10 years now and he hasnt encountered and of the freaky stuff we r, but he grows his own so its possible that i had a lil PCP or something wiht it.


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

so are you recovered now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

well yesterday i would say yes, but last night it came back and it came back hard! i woke up qwith my heart pounding and the feeling of leaving my body completly and losing all sense of touch. it lasted for about a minute but its been worse where i had it for 3 hours, u just gotta learn to breath deep and slow breaths and it goes pretty fast.

tommorrow im going to start raking some antidepresents prescribed to me called Efexor-XR which are ment to relieve my anxiety so with abit of luck they should help


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

This would explain why I felt so fucked after half a joint...I;ve only ever had it about 4 times! This stuff was weird though. Every ten seconds I would 'drift off' and then come too again with a snap...then fade away...Absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

WOW! aint been here in ages! well hers an update! ive just stopped taking effexor and i feel great! a little bit of withdrawl (although that migh of been a hangover from the night before) and NO DP i cant even remember the last time i had it! im so so happy.

for everyone else who is still suffering my prayers are with everyone of u and i hope u get better soon. I guess the moral of my story is U CAN GET BETTER


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

i just got off paxil becuase i was sick of it. i feel alot better these past weeks except for problems with my eyes in flourscent lights (which was there from the beginning and hasnt gone away) and ear aches/ popping. I do feel pretty happy at the moment. Thanks for writing back about your progress.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

ok update time! i just stop taking the pills COLD TURKEY, its been ok i get head aches and my head spins but i feel better every day. 
Today though i keep having emotions of fear flash into my head. The exact same feeling enters my head, from the day i smoked that weed. its terrifying and im scared im going to have to take these pills for the rest of my life


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

Just wanted to make a quick post to you all. I'm the mother of a 15 year old who is suffering from Derealization. His was triggered by smoking weed also. Although, I believe, from watching him come down from his high that it had something much stronger in it. Perhaps ecstasy. He was absolutely paranoid and drank more water than you drink in a year. Both signs of ecstasy use.

You all seem awfully young, those of you who posted your age. But I wanted you to know that talking to those who love you about this might help. My son talks alot to me telling me how he feels. And it brings him some sort of comfort. I'm getting him psychiatrict help, but he knows that I will always be there for him. Trust your family to be there for you, they probably will accept anything you have to tell them, and I'm sure they love you more than you realize.

Also know, that dp and dr are both "symptoms" of something deeper. Talk about it, see a professional if you are able. If you eliminate the deeper issue there will be nothing for the symptom to feed on.

Best of luck and God's blessings to all of you.


----------

